# Need Some Prices



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys i'm planning on keeping my KA24E n/a (i like n/a and i like my SOHC  )
i was wondering wut would be some prices for the following:


block and head with overbore
port and polish
higher compression
njectors
emapped ecu
pulleys
Camshafts 

anyhelp would be appreciated


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *hey guys i'm planning on keeping my KA24E n/a (i like n/a and i like my SOHC  )
> i was wondering wut would be some prices for the following:
> 
> 
> ...


Dont know about the block and head with overbore
About $500 for port and polish
higher compression you can get with a remapped ecu whic you want to change anyways
About $700 - $1000 for injectors
About $150 for pulleys
About $200 - $500 for camshafts

These are the prices i've seen if someone has better prices then please list.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so i'm looking at 2050 give or take


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

More or Less. Yeah.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Your like me and just want to build the ish out of the KA. I mean I am fond of the SR but theres something about the KA that just makes me want to build the crap out of it, slap on a turbo, boost 30lbs, and kick the living ish out of all the american and jap cars in my city.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like n/a


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I gotta give you two props for staying N/A and keeeping the KA. Post dyno runs, 1/4 mile slips, and such when you get them. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh yeah, the overbore depends on how much you overbore the block/heads.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

gotta love the underdog! i just want to beat a few integra type R's before i boost my KA, but if you want to take it all the way, i think a good cheap combo would be cams+port & polish+head milling+4x50mm carbs. i know ditching the EFI for carbs sound strange, but they flow a lot of air & are cheap &easy to tune. you could probably get 11:1 comp from milling which, with the airflow from the other mods, you'd have a good bump in power without a big dent in your bank account. i don't know how much of either (power or $) but it should be pretty good.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay i'm gonna sound retarded. But whats does N/A mean? Nissan something i'm guessing.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Naturally aspirated as opposed to F/I which is Forced Induction..i.e. Supercharger, or turbo.

Ive been building honda D-series engines for a while so I know all about the underdog  Good luck with your project!!

-Jake


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Cool thanks for the info. Yeah I know what forced induction is and naturally aspirated is but I didnt know the abbreviations. But info is always appreciated.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *Okay i'm gonna sound retarded. But whats does N/A mean? Nissan something i'm guessing. *


hahhaha


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well here is a list of what my car cost. i went a little difrent seens i built for trubo witch cost a little more. *edit* went over board!!

JWT and retune your ECU to run up to a belive 11:1 or even 11.5:1 cr.

I personly like JWT, even though they are expensive
Parts not machine work
Cam 380 - not way agresive - might want to go with nissan motorsports
ICU - 590
z32 Maf - 250-300
360cc injectors - 350-400
custom 11:1 to 11.5:1 CR forged pistons - 450
Underdrive pulley - 200
Electice fans (dual 12") - 250
ajustable cam sproket - not sure - call JWT
Solid ajustable Rockers - 200
Other head parts - 200+
misc rebuild stuff - 400
Oil Cooler - 200
Headers, dump pipe, catback - 1000
reduced wieght flywheele - 350
Nismo engine monts - 250

machine work - cant really give prices because its drifent every place you go

extrude honded and 3 angle vavle job 
port matched intake and exhaust ports
extrude honded intake manifold 
bored over TB 
shot pinded rods and crank
micro polished jurnals
fully balenced crank able to spine easyly at 8000 rpm
knifed eged crank. 
coating for the pistons and other interal parts

there is some other stuff, but i am sure you would get pretty close to 200 rwhp with that setup.

places to get parts

www.jimwoldtechnology.com
www.jspec.com
www.courtesyparts.com/nismo/s13/index.html
www.enjukuracing.com
www.realnissan.com
www.srswap.com
www.pdm-racing.com
www.importperformanceparts.net
www.flatlanderracing.com
www.rebelloracing.com
http://home.earthlink.net/~oilgod/engine.html - hard body page

some of them dont have engine internals, but i am not at home and dont have my list of favs.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mMmMmMmmM SOHC powa!!
hook us up wit some dynos and pics bud
this is what i'm talking about!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

well i dont have all that here is my list

JWC Cam and ECU
3 angle vavle job, port and poslish, and port matched
9:1 CR forged pistons, steal rods
balenced and blue printed bottom end
ASP underdrive pulley (sucks dont get)
N1 dual exhaust
Nismo engine/tranny monts
K&N cone filter
other stuff like wires, ect

the machine shop sucked ass, so i am curently reaplcing my rockers with haveing only put 1500 miles on my engine. and have just finished replaing the bad timing chain parts they used.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

some stuff on that frist post, i am planing on doing with i turbo


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

oh and if i could go back in time and do it over again i would swap to the SR. friend has a 92 coupe with the SR pretty much stock, and i would have been plenty happy with that setup in my car. plus i would have spent fare less money (i have spent over 4k)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I am still gonna stick with my KA. I like knowing that I have a muscle 4 banger. Compared to all the 1.6's and 1.8's out there.


----------



## bgh99sentra (Oct 12, 2006)

For all that money buy a Sr20 and you well be batter off then with the extra money you can turbo it.


----------



## ug3ceo (Oct 20, 2006)

Just to let you guys know there is a group buy going on right now with speedfantasyus.com they started to day it 10/20/06 to 11/20/06 call them if you would like at 626-350-7008 just passing the savings on


----------

